# Letter to our brilliant representation



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I urge you all to do the same.



> Sir,
> 
> I am voicing my extreme disappointment concerning the appointment of Eric Holder as Attorney General.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Be sure to post the response you get. Both have been very good at getting back to me whenever I've corresponded. I'm interested to hear what they say.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I contacted them a while ago and I got a pretty quick response. The condensed version is that they respect the rights of law abiding gun owners in ND and will not vote for a law that makes licensing of gun owners law. Dorgan's response was something along the line of they have informed the Obama administration where they stand on gun control and have their concerns about Holder's gun control issues.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

TK33 said:


> I contacted them a while ago and I got a pretty quick response. The condensed version is that they respect the rights of law abiding gun owners in ND and* will not vote for a law that makes licensing of gun owners law. * Dorgan's response was something along the line of they have informed the Obama administration where they stand on gun control and have their concerns about Holder's gun control issues.


But what about all the other laws im sure will be coming in relation to gun control? Kind of leaves that one wide open wouldnt you say?

Ive gotten no response from either of em yet.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

It's taken a while for a response when I've contacted them in the past. Apparently they feel the need to send a letter even though I've always just emailed them. :roll:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> But what about all the other laws im sure will be coming in relation to gun control? Kind of leaves that one wide open wouldnt you say?
> 
> Ive gotten no response from either of em yet.


I am not too worried about dorgan and pomeroy, conrad voted against for the last weapons ban.

I would not be surprised if you don't get a response to your letter, especially written in that form. First off, it is a done deal, holder is already in. Second that form of letter is not what they want to hear after the nomination vote. To be clear I am not in any way saying that you shouldn't have wrote the letter in that way, that is your right as a constituent and as an american.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I got a letter from Conrad today, dated 2/6/09,

Conrad said: he understands the concerns some have considering his dealings with the second amendment and the past presidential pardons. However, Mr. Holder has impeccable qualifications and has received broad approval from law enforcement groups.

Conrad goes on to say the President should pick his own team (why does the senate vote then?) and that conrad has supported that during Reagan, Bush, Clinton, and W with virtually no exceptions. 
Then the form letter concludes by saying the senate confirmed him by a vote of 75-21.

Not exactly what I would like to hear from a senator of a pro-gun state, but then again I am not surprised given his record on the weapons ban. I was hoping for an answer more pro-active like Dorgan's, stating that he has made his views on the second amendment known and that he doesn't support gun restrictions.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

TK33 said:


> I got a letter from Conrad today, dated 2/6/09,
> 
> Conrad said: he understands the concerns some have considering his dealings with the second amendment and the past presidential pardons. However, Mr. Holder has impeccable qualifications and has received broad approval from law enforcement groups.
> 
> ...


Yup, thats a nice "open" statement. Pretty typical though.

Basically saying "I hear ya, so?"


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Conrad said: he understands the concerns some have considering his dealings with the second amendment and the past presidential pardons. However, Mr. Holder has impeccable qualifications and has received broad approval from law enforcement groups.


I wonder what law enforcement groups that would be since they also take an oath to uphold the constitution. I don't remember the name, police chiefs association, or something like that. Police chief's must have some sort of political aspirations or something. Most law enforcement I know wouldn't have much respect for Holder.

Glad you were not pleased with the letter TK.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I am not glad not to be pleased.

I really don't care for Conrad as of late. He should pay more attention to big brother Byron. First the stimulus and now this. I wish I could scan the letter on here, it was kind of a condescending note. I could care less what groups endorse this guy, especially cops. :wink:

The more bothersome part is the 75-21 vote. I don't think that is close enough to make a point for the 2nd amendment.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I just got this email from Earl Pomeroy today. Here it is

Dear Tony:

Thank you for contacting me regarding H.R. 45, the Blair Holt's Firearm Licensing and Record of Sale Act. I appreciate hearing from you regarding this important issue.

Like you, I strongly support the rights of citizens to own and responsibly use guns and I will continue to oppose measures which interfere with the legitimate rights of North Dakotans regarding firearms.

H.R. 45, the Blair Holt's Firearm Licensing and Record of Sale Act, was introduced on January 6, 2009, by Rep. Bobby L. Rush (D-IL). This legislation, among other things, amends the Brady Handgun Violence Prevention Act to prohibit people who do not have a firearm license from possessing a firearm. Additionally, as you mentioned, the legislation would prohibit individuals from keeping loaded firearms in homes in which children reside. Lastly, the legislation tracks the transfer of firearms. Specifically, it penalizes individuals who fail to comply with its reporting and record keeping requirements. H.R. 45 has been referred to the House Committee on the Judiciary, where it awaits further action. I assure you that I will closely monitor this legislation and keep your thoughts and concerns in mind.

Again, thank you for contacting me. To receive updates on this and other issues, please visit my website at www.house.gov/pomeroy. Should you have any additional questions or concerns in the future, please do not hesitate to contact me.

Sincerely,

Earl Pomeroy

MEMBER OF CONGRESS

Congressman Earl Pomeroy's e-Newsletter is a great way to stay informed about the work Congressman Pomeroy is doing in North Dakota and in Washington, DC and to hear about events in North Dakota. If you would like to receive these e-Newsletters, please sign up by clicking here.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

TK33 said:


> I assure you that I will closely monitor this legislation and keep your thoughts and concerns in mind.


He never really tells you where he stand on the issue though, does he? :eyeroll:

I did get a blanket response to the Eric Holder appointment.



TK33 said:


> I got a letter from Conrad today, dated 2/6/09,
> 
> Conrad said: he understands the concerns some have considering his dealings with the second amendment and the past presidential pardons. However, Mr. Holder has impeccable qualifications and has received broad approval from law enforcement groups.
> 
> ...


Same one you got.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I think police chiefs are political appointments and therefore usaully represent what their appointers view is. Most mayors are anti's..

The rank and file cops on the street are normally pro gun and pro legal concealed carry


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

This is truly SPIN......



> I will continue to oppose measures which interfere with the legitimate rights of North Dakotans regarding firearms.


What I worry about in that statement is his defination of "legitimate rights"

:******: uke:


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

This is a link to the House committee on Judiciary, subcommittee on the constitution. e mail them with your views on HR45, each has a link to their e mail. And send it often :beer:

http://judiciary.house.gov/about/subconstitution.html


----------

